# BFP Sucess stories while waiting for IVF, anyone??



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi I have been wondering just how many of you girls know of anyone lucky enough to have got a natural BFP while waiting for IVF or ICSI? I am holding out hope for this to happen to us but I thinkif I heard of some other sucess stories it might help to give me hope.

Anyone else on the same wave length as me?


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes it happened to me.  I did ivf in May June this year which did not work,  Despite having high FSH with very high dosage and extended treatment days, we did manage to get 9 eggs, 7 fertilised with two re implanted, grade A.  They did not take however.

Two months later i fell pregnant naturally.  I do not know why this happened but for the two months prior, i undertook self acupuncture as shown in the book the Infertility cure, took baby aspirin 1 a day and 75mg of DHEA.  I am convinced but cannot prove it that this helped me get pregnant naturally.

So yes there are success stories out there, so don't give up.  Hope you also become one to.  Bron


----------



## nellis1971 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm hoping the same thing too....a little miracle whilst waiting for ICSI (hopefully in Norway or Origin).

  

We've been trying since the beginning of the year with no luck to have number 2 (DS is now 4.5), and now find we have male factor issues!


----------



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

Bron you are a lucky lucky girl! Congrats on the bfp, hope everything goes well for you 
I hope your right about us also being as luck as you, I have been taking clomid this month so hopefully it will give us a better chance of success but only time will tell...
I am hoping that things will happen for us naturally more and more basically bescause the waiting lists for treatment are so long. By the time we get to the top I will be 38 which is not ideal and also the fact that a year on a waiting list for treatment could make a lot of diference to the quality of my eggs as we all know it is widely publicised that fertility dramatically decreases for us women once we hit 35 it just feels like we are caught in a vicious cirle sometimes..

Anyway enough moaning, xmas is only around the corner and who knows what the new year will bring! 
Jenx


----------



## katiesue (Oct 13, 2006)

Yip after numerous failed cycles I fell pg naturally with my DS. I had FET the previous month & then it was December, I spent that month eating chocolate & junk food washed down with plenty of drink   & by some miracle I fell pg naturally. When I was just pg & didn't know Origin had told me at my review appointment that ivf was my only option cos even if I was ovulating eggs wouldn't be very good quality ... I was 37.5 at the time.  I recently got a bfp thru ivf & Im 39.5 so your eggs have plenty of time.

Oh I did take DHA for my failed FET which might have still been in my system the following month & this cycle so that may have helped ... def worth a shot.

Good Luck  
Kate xo


----------



## Sue30 (May 22, 2008)

Jellybaba - totally on your wave length!!!

It did happen to a friend of mine who was ttc for 5 years and the month she was waiting for her AF to come to start her IVF she was pregnant and now has 3 healthy children!

You are certainly not alone in praying for a miracle!!


----------

